# Raw food and frozen/stuffed kongs



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I used to give Elka frozen kongs when I went out - with peanut butter. These invariably gave her the runs and I stopped that for that reason and because I switched her to raw.

So, what do people give their raw-fed dogs in order to keep them busy when going out? Obviously can't be bones, in case she chokes though she's shown good judgement with them, no incidents yet. 

I thought about using ground beef frozen in a kong for this. She's on prey model so I normally would not give her ground beef, but for this purpose perhaps thats a good option?

What about wetting "freeze dried" and freezing it in the freezer? I think this would work with the raw diet?

Would love any suggestions, she tends to get into some trouble when I'm gone and would love a way to make it a positive experience/keep her busy without breaking her diet.


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

Why can't she have frozen ground beef on a prey model diet? Rather, I guess I should say is it a strict prey model (giving feathers, skin, meat, and bones at every feeding) or is it prey model based (80% meat 10% bone 10% organ meat over the course of a week)? 

I do one of a couple things for Kongs:

1. I still use peanut butter, cream cheese, canned dog food, etc. I'm sure that it is "incorrect" to do it, but when the malis NEED something to do and it's storming outside, I'll try anything. 

2. I use premade frozen raw cubes or sticks (like Natures Variety). I'll stuff the Kong full, add a little water, then freeze. Again, I know these premade diets have veggies in them, which doesn't fit in a strict prey model, but for my purposes, it works OK. 

3. I have put ground beef, pork, etc. in the Kong, added water, then frozen. That seems to work best of all because I can really cram alot of meat in a large Kong and I don't have to feed an evening meal after the dog has spent time working the frozen meat out of her toy.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

What about stuffing a nice piece of meat in it and then freezing? I think it would take more work than ground.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Prey model based - and she can have ground beef but I do try to give her more natural food. I guess I'd read that ground beef isn't an ideal part of the prey-mdoel based diet and am here looking for ideas that can absolutely include ground beef. I don't have a personal bias, just learning my way and trying to figure out an alternative to peanut butter. =)

You think solid hunks of meat would work well if I can cram it in there? Honestly I hadn't thought of it - I think internally I was thinking that would be incredibly frustrating... but it does need to hold her attention for awhile, so maybe that's exactly the solution.

Thanks guys! I'm more than happy to include other ideas, I have 5 kongs I can keep frozen so the more variety the better. =)


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What abut chicken or turkey gizzards or hearts? A chicken foot would be positively diabolical.

I don't crate or leave kongs with my dogs, they just get a bit of bread and or peanut butter in them for fun.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

A foot has bones, small, but still - it may be overprotective but I don't want to take the risk.

Gizzards and hearts are a great option and a good way to make up that part of her diet, too.

Bread is out and, as mentioned, she and peanut butter don't get along. =)

Thank you!


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

Namrah said:


> Thanks guys! I'm more than happy to include other ideas, I have 5 kongs I can keep frozen so the more variety the better. =)


Oooh consider me envious! I swear I'm stuffing *** kongs every morning, noon, and night. We *supposedly* have eight kongs to split among the 3 dogs...I'm lucky if I can find 3 at a time!


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I only have one dog, but I do foster and I swear, the ratio of lost kongs compared to number of dogs does more than double.

And they're crated, too. How do I lose a kong in a crate? I don't know. The same way the washing machine eats my socks, I guess.

*sighs*


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Namrah said:


> You think solid hunks of meat would work well if I can cram it in there? Honestly I hadn't thought of it - I think internally I was thinking that would be incredibly frustrating... but it does need to hold her attention for awhile, so maybe that's exactly the solution.


Not frustrating - maybe more work involved, which is what you want. I just thought a raw piece of meat rammed into the kong and then frozen would be a nice amount of work. I try to avoid any ground meat as it goes off quicker than a hunk of meat, and I think it takes the fun out of it for the dog to eat mushy meat.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

True, though maybe one kong with some mushy meat may convince her to at least get started. She already gets the Kong concept tho so probably not needed.

Next time I prepare some food (I freeze it in advance, in pre-measured meals, so that the work is sectioned off and I can just toss her food in the morning. I'm not a morning person!) I'll stuff a kong with some and see how she gets on.

I really only need about 15-20 minutes of entertainment so she'll sleep after. More time taken would not be bad though, that's for sure.


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

Namrah said:


> I only have one dog, but I do foster and I swear, the ratio of lost kongs compared to number of dogs does more than double.
> 
> And they're crated, too. How do I lose a kong in a crate? I don't know. The same way the washing machine eats my socks, I guess.
> 
> *sighs*


I thought I was the only one whose dogs managed to lose a kong IN a crate. I mean, I put it in there with them when I leave, close the crate door, and when I get back home to let them out, the kong is nowhere to be found. They resurface eventually, but for petes sake...I don't understand how they get lost in the first place!


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

If you ever do figure it out please, please let me know. 

Elka did once get out of a crate that was properly put together (I checked it like 50 times). She bent the metal and hasn't been crated since though it is still up with the doors off.

The fosters are the ones I crate. It separates the dogs and keeps the unknown foster safely away from my "stuff". Elka, on the other hand, has earned her freedom.

Funnily I never lose the kong I give Elka, even though she has the run of the house and the yard (via dog door). I only lose the ones that go in the crate....

My house is in some Twilight Zone episode, maybe.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i also feed raw prey model (balanced over the week or so) and i put many different things in kongs. i don't do raw meat, i am just too paranoid over germs. 

peanut butter is a huge hit at my house so we usually use that to stick things together. but, cheese whiz, honey, plain yogurt, and cheese slices work great too. actually i really like using the cheese slices because i can microwave them just a tiny bit so they are gooey and then they stick the stuffing together very well 

for the stuffing i use hot dogs, natural balance rolls, cheese, carrots, cooked chicken, dehydrated beef liver, meat balls, etc. 

one of the favourites of my dogs is cooked chicken breast cut up with dehydrated beef liver and melted cheese slice. you don't have to freeze this one because the cheese will harden again after it cools. it lasts quite a while even with my vacuum doggy brom  he can clean out any kong in about 5 minutes flat! the cheese lasts at least 1/2 hour.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

ioreks_mom, thanks for chiming in, those are great suggestions!

I have lots of ideas now that I can try with Elka and see how she gets on. Thanks to everyone for the great ideas!


----------

